# Floor mats



## NMHill (23 d ago)

My Dad owns a '69 GTO convertible. He wants floor mats. I feel it sounds simple but this car means alot to him and I want to get it right. 
I've never bought anything like this. What should I look for and watch out for? Do I need a specific floor mat for bucket seats or just a traditional 4 piece set? He said he really only wants it for the driver side but I don't see any single options. What's the average price? I don't want to get something junkie but also don't want to get screwed and pay too much. 
Thank you for any insight you can offer! 
Happy holidays
N


----------



## RMTZ67 (Mar 12, 2011)

Floor mats These seem priced reasonable for fronts only. Other nice rubber sets in the $200+ range for all four.


----------



## NMHill (23 d ago)

RMTZ67 said:


> Floor mats These seem priced reasonable for fronts only. Other nice rubber sets in the $200+ range for all four.


Thank you! Glad to know I was headed in the right direction!


----------



## GTOTIGR (May 3, 2020)

Hi NMHill,

If you think he’d like the original style floor mats that came with the car when new, you may want the enclosed. They are a bit more expensive and come in complete sets.



https://secure.amesperf.com/catalogs/G38.pdf









Part number is A181, specify color.


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

If they don't have the OE rubber mats in a color you can use, option 3 is a nice loop carpet mat from ACC.
ACC offers them in all colors of carpeting they sell.

Well made and their colors are spot on IMO.
I have used their carpets but not the mats, but if they're like the carpet I think you'll be happy.






Custom Automotive Carpet, Floor Mats, & More | Auto Custom Carpets







www.accmats.com


----------



## RMTZ67 (Mar 12, 2011)

GTOTIGR said:


> Hi NMHill,
> 
> If you think he’d like the original style floor mats that came with the car when new, you may want the enclosed. They are a bit more expensive and come in complete sets.
> 
> ...


Price on the OE type rubber mats is decent...me like.


----------

